# المرأة الفاضلة... خدمتها ومسؤوليتها



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

المرأة الفاضلة: خدمتها ومسؤوليتها

«هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ»

(أم31: 14)

إنه مما يتناسب مع جمال وكمال كلمة الله أن يُختَّم سفر الأمثال بتلك الصورة الجميلة، التي يرسمها الروح القدس، للمرأة الفاضلة، والتي تُرينا كيف أن الحكمة (ذات حياة الرب يسوع المسيح) يُمكن، بل ويجب، أن تظهر في تفاصيل الحياة العائلية اليومية (أم31: 10-31).

والمرأة الفاضلة هي امرأة حسب قلب الله، يُمكن الاعتماد عليها في كل الظروف، وفي كل الطوارىء، ولكل المهام الصعبة. وإذ هي على درجة عالية من الكفاية والنشاط، والإحساس بكرامة وأهمية خدمة البيت، فإن قيمتها لا يُمكن أن تُقارن بقيمة اللآلىء مهما يكن قدرها عاليًا «لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ الَّلآلِئَ» (أم31: 10 قارن من فضلك أمثال 3: 13-15).

وكلمة «فاضلة» تعني أن هذه المرأة لا تكتفي فقط بتنفيذ ما عليها من واجبات نحو زوجها وأولادها، لأنها إن فعلت ذلك فقط فأيُّ فَضْلٍ لها؟! فلا شكر على واجب كما يقولون. ولقد قال الرب: « مَتَى فَعَلْتُمْ كُلَّ مَا أُمِرْتُمْ بِهِ (من خير وصلاح) فَقُولُوا: إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ. لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا» (لو17: 10).

لكن "الفضل" هو أن تعمل المرأة فوق المطلوب منها، حُبًّا في إلهها وزوجها. وهكذا كان أبطال داود الذين لم يُؤمروا من داود بإحضار ماء له من بئر بيت لحم، لكن حبهم لداود جعل رغبته أوامر صادرة لهم لينفذوها، وهذا هو "الفضل" (قارن من فضلك هوشع 14: 4؛ متى5: 47؛ لوقا6: 32-34؛ 17: 7-10؛ 1بطرس2: 19, 20). وهكذا فالمرأة الفاضلة تتشبَّه بالله الآب، وقدوتها الرب يسوع المسيح، ويُحركها الروح القدس. إنها تعمل باجتهاد ونشاط أولاً من أجل الذين في دائرة بيتها، ثم من أجل الذين هم من خارج. وهكذا فهي تعتبر نفسها مسؤولة عن:

(1) زوجها (ع11)

(2) أولادها (ع28)

(3) أهل بيتها (ذويها وأقاربها) (ع15)

(4) فتياتها (الذين يخدمونها) (ع15 قارن تكوين24: 61؛ 1صموئيل25: 42)

(5) الفقراء والمساكين من شعبها (ع20)

(6) الخطاة من حولها (ع16- فالحقل هو العالم- متى13: 38)

(7) الشهادة لإلهها (ع18)

ويصف الحكيم المرأة الفاضلة بأنها «هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ» (ع14). ويا لروعة الصورة! ويا لجمال التشابه بين المرأة الفاضلة وبين سفن التاجر! وأوجه التشابه بينهما كثيرة ومتعددة، وتُفسّر لنا كيف تستطيع المرأة الفاضلة أن تُتمّم مسؤولياتها المتعددة بيدين ممدودتين بالعطاء، وبقلب مملوء بالفرح، إذ أنها «تَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ» (ع13):

أولاً: يجب أن يكون لسفن التاجر ربان، والرب يسوع هو ربان سفينة حياة المرأة الفاضلة. ويا له من ربان للقلب والبيت والحياة! ياله من قائد مقتدر! ياله من قبطان يُبحر معنا في رحلة الحياة إلى الأمام صوب الشاطئ الآخر، حيث وطننا وديارنا.

والمرأة الفاضلة تُدرك جيدًا أن ذاك المجيد الذي خلَّصنا بتضحية حياته، له وحده حق الملكية علينا، بحيث لم يعد لنا الحق في أن نعمل مشيئتنا الخاصة في هذا العالم. إن له وحده حق السيادة المطلقة علينا. إنها تعيّ جيدًا أن الفداء قد وضعنا جميعًا، أحداثًا وشيوخًا، رجالاً ونساءً، تحت سيادة لا تسمح لنا فيما بعد أن نعيش لأنفسنا. ليس لنا الحق فيما بعد أن نسلك بحسب أفكارنا الخاصة، لكن إرادة «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي» يجب أن تكون على الدوام القانون الوحيد لسلوكنا، والمحرك لدفة الكيان كله، ومصدر القوة للحياة المسيحية الشاهدة.

إن المرأة الفاضلة تعرف أن تقول للرب، كما قال صموئيل الصبي الصغير: «تَكَلَّمْ (يَا رَبُّ) لأَنَّ عَبْدَكَ سَامِعٌ» (1صم3:9, 10)، وتعوَّدت أن تسأل كما سأل شاول الطرسوسي: «يَا رَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟» (أع9: 6)، وتعلَّمت أن تجلس عند قدميه، كما جلَّست مريم، لتقبل كلامه داخلها، ولتتمتع به لنفسها، فلا تجد صعوبة بعد ذلك في أن تذهب لتتمم مشيئته في حياتها.

ثانيًا: سفن التاجر تهتدي بالبوصلة، والمرأة الفاضلة تهدي حياتها وبيتها بكلمة الله. فالمؤمن الحقيقي هو سائح في هذا العالم المظلم، في طريقه إلى السماء، والطريق الذي يسير فيه مليء بالمكايد والأخطار، وبدون نور كلمة الله لتضيء له وتُريه هذه العوائق، فسوف يسقط عند كل خطوة يخطوها. ولكن الله أودع في كلمته كل الإرشادات اللازمة لتضيء لنا الطريق الذي نتبعه. إنها تنير أذهاننا لنعرف الأمور المختصة بالله وبأنفسنا «فَتْحُ كَلاَمِكَ يُنِيرُ يُعَقِّلُ الْجُهَّالَ» (مز119: 130).

وكلمة الله بالنسبة لنا هي السراج المُنير في الموضع المُظلِم (2بط1: 9)، «سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي» (مز119: 105). هي سراج في الليل، ونور في النهار، ولذة في كل الأوقات. فسواء كنا في الليل أو النهار، فإننا نحتاج إلى كلمة الله لنعرف ماذا نفعل.

و"الليل" يُشير إلى الظلمة الأدبية والروحية التي تُغطي هذا العالم، كما إلى وقت التجارب والمقاومات والمخاصمات. بينما "النهار" يُشير إلى زمن النجاح والازدهار والراحة. ونحن نحتاج إلى كلمة الله في كل الظروف لتنير لنا الطريق وتقودنا إلى الحياة السعيدة الناجحة «لأَنَّ الْوَصِيَّةَ مِصْبَاحٌ وَالشَّرِيعَةَ نُورٌ» (أم6: 23).

والمرأة الفاضلة «تُنَطِّقُ حَقَوَيْهَا بِالْقُوَّةِ وَتُشَدِّدُ ذِرَاعَيْهَا» (ع17). ومنطقة الحقوين تعني الخضوع لحق الله، وتطبيق الحق عمليًا على الحياة والسلوك (أف6: 14). وبواسطة الحق تتمنطق الأحقاء بالقوة، والاستعداد للخدمة اليومية. وما من مؤمن يؤدي خدمته بلياقة وكفاءة ما لم تسيطر كلمة الله على أحقاء ذهنه (1بط1: 13). إن نفوسنا تكتسي بثياب فضفاضة من رغبات وميول وعواطف وشهوات تتدلى وتعرقل مسيرنا بسبب اشتباكها بالأمور العالمية. إنها تعطلنا عن الركض في ميدان السباق المسيحي، فلا يجب أن نعطيها فرصة وإلا تعرضنا للخطر «لِذَلِكَ مَنْطِقُوا أَحْقَاءَ ذِهْنِكُمْ صَاحِينَ» (1بط1: 13).

والمرأة الفاضلة «سِرَاجُهَا لاَ يَنْطَفِئُ فِي اللَّيْلِ» (أم31: 18). إنها تحب شهادات الرب الحكيمة التي تمدها بالمشورة وقت الحيرة، وهي في مفترق الطرق، ووسط الخوف والقلق، وفي زمن الاحتياج والعوز. فكلمة الله هي مُعلِّمة ومُرشدة، وهي تحدد المواقف، وهي الفصل النهائي لحسم كل خلاف وكل موقف. وهكذا فلسان حال المرأة الفاضلة: «أَيْضاً شَهَادَاتُكَ هِيَ لَذَّتِي أَهْلُ مَشُورَتِي» (مز119: 24). وحكمتها وفطنتها هي في طاعتها لكلمة الله التي فيها الأمان، بل وأساس كل عظمة أدبية حقيقية.

ثالثًا: سفن التاجر تُجلب البضائع الثمينة من بلاد بعيدة، والمرأة الفاضلة تنقل بركات السماء للنفوس من حوله «هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ» (أم31: 14). إنها تستمد مؤونتها من ما هو أبعد من دائرة المنظور. إنها تستجلب لمن حولها معونات السماء. وهي لا تستمد غذاءها الروحي من الظروف المحيطة بها لأن العالم بالنسبة لها ليس إلا برية قاحلة، ولكنها تستمد حاجتها يومًا فيومًا من ذات محضر الله وذلك بالصلاة والتأمل في الكلمة، والاتكال الكلي على الرب. وعندما تمتليء النفس من محضر الرب فإنها لا بد وأن تفيض على الآخرين، في إنكار تام للذات. وهكذا فهي على استعداد تام لأن تقدم ما عندها إلى كل النفوس المحتاجة حولها.

وفي ليل الاحتياج والظروف الصعبة، وفي يوم الجوع والحرمان الروحي، والافتقار للكلمة، تقوم المرأة الفاضلة لتقدم الطعام الروحي المناسب لكل من حولها «تَقُومُ إِذِ اللَّيْلُ بَعْدُ وَتُعْطِي أَكْلاً لأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَفَرِيضَةً لِفَتَيَاتِهَا» (أم31: 15). إنها مثل جدعون الذي قرر أن تتوافر عنده حنطة لكي يكون مصدر شبع لإخوته حتى في أيام تسلط الأعداء (قض6).

رابعًا: سفن التاجر تتحمل عواصف البحر العنيفة، والمرأة الفاضلة تحصل على الحماية الإلهية لمن حولها، عندما تأتي الريح بالموج العنيف، وتهدد العواصف الأدبية والأخلاقية سلامتهم.

وهناك ظرفان يمران على بيتها، وهما "الليل" (ع15، 18) و "الشتاء (الثلج)" (ع21). "الليل" يُعبِّر عن ظروف محزنة ومظلمة، قاتمة وصعبة. و"الشتاء (الثلج)" يُعبِّر عن ظروف برودة العواطف، وفتور المحبة. ولكن في وسط كل هذه الظروف الصعبة، لا تخشى على بيتها لأن كل من حولها قد اكتسوا من تعب يديها وغزلها، لأنها «لاَ تَخْشَى عَلَى بَيْتِهَا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً (حُلّلاً قرمزية – ترجمة داربي)» (ع21)، وهي أيضًا «تَطْلُبُ صُوفاً وَكَتَّاناً وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ» (ع13).

«تَطْلُبُ» ... ممن تطلب؟ إنها تطلب من ذاك الكريم المجيد الذي قال: «اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا» (مت7: 7).

«صُوفاً وَكَتَّاناً» ... "الصوف" هو الذي يلبسه الإنسان في أيام الشتاء الباردة طلبًا للدفء. و"الكتان" هو الذي يُلبَس في أيام الصيف الساخنة، طلبًا لامتصاص العرق، والتخفيف من سخونة الجو.

والمرأة الفاضلة تُسرّ بأن تُقدّم لبيتها دفء العواطف الرقيقة الحانية في برودة الشتاء (الصوف)، وتقدم لهم أيضًا إنعاش وتعزية مواعيد الله الصادقة في أيام التجارب الساخنة (الكتان).

ولأن «لِبْسُهَا بُوصٌ وَأُرْجُوانٌ» (ع22)، ولأن «اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا» فهي «تَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي» (ع25). "البوص أو الكتان" يُشير إلى البر العملي والسلوك المرضي أمام الله والناس، و"الأرجوان" يُشير إلى المجد الأدبي الملكي أمام الله والناس. و"العز والبهاء" أي القوة والكرامة التي لها من الله، فلا عجب إذ قيل عنها أنها «تَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي»؛ أي أنها لا تخشى المستقبل، بل تنظر إليه باطمئنان وابتهاج. فحيث يجد الضمير راحته، فإن القلب يترنم فرحًا. ولذلك فهي «تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ (شريعة اللطف على لسانها)» (ع26). لقد رأيناها تعمل دون أن تتكلَّّم، وهنا نجد أنها تعرف متى وكيف تتكلم، وعندما تفتح فمها، فإنها تتكلَّم كلمات الحكمة (أف4: 5)، وهي لا تتعامل بالناموس، ولكن تنطق بكلمات النعمة التي توافق صفاتها الفائضة بالنعمة (كو4: 5, 6).

خامسًا: سفن التاجر لا تحتفظ بشيء لنفسها، فما تحمله هو للآخرين، وعند الوصول للجهة المقصودة تُفرغ كل ما تحمله لفائدة الآخرين. والمرأة الفاضلة تنفق حياتها لإثراء حياة الآخرين، ولا تفشل أبدًا في تقديم أفضل ماعندها لمن حولها. إنها تعرف أن الحياة الشاهدة الحقيقية ليست شيئًا هينًا، بل هي أمر مُكلف؛ إنها تعني الحب، والحب العميق، الحب الذي يُسرّ بالبذل والتضحية، ويبتهج بالإيثار والعطاء. لذلك هي تعطي الجهد والتعب، والمال والقوة لأجل الآخرين. والمحبة عندها أكثر من مجرد شعور أو عاطفة؛ إنها مبدأ يحرك اليد، ويفتح الجيب والبيت لأجل جميع من حولها. وكما ذكرنا في مقدمة المقالة أن المرأة الفاضلة لا تكتفي فقط بتنفيذ ما عليها من واجبات نحو زوجها وأولادها، بل إنها أيضًا تعمل باجتهاد ونشاط من أجل الذين هم من خارج أيضًا. إنها تعتبر نفسها مسئولة عن: زوجها (ع11)، وأولادها (ع28)، وأهل بيتها أي ذويها وأقاربها (ع15)، وفتياتها أي الذين يخدمونها (ع15)، والفقراء والمساكين من شعبها (ع20)، والخطاة من حولها (ع16- فالحقل هو العالم)، والشهادة لإلهها (ع18).

إن "أهل البيت" هم أول دائرة يجب التحرك فيها ، أما فتياتها فتحمل معنى من يخدمونها، ولكن هناك دائرة أوسع لخدمة المرأة الفاضلة، وهي "الحقل" «تَتَأَمَّلُ حَقْلاً فَتَأْخُذُهُ وَبِثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا تَغْرِسُ كَرْماً» (ع16)، «وَﭐلْحَقْلُ هُوَ الْعَالَمُ» (مت13: 38). فإن كان أهل بيتها، وفتياتها يحتاجون إلى طعامها الذي جلبته من بعيد، فإن هناك نفوس تحتاج إلى من يتأملها، ويقترب منها، ويتكلم إليها بكلام الحياة الأبدية؛ وهذه هي خدمة البشارة للنفوس البعيدة. وهكذا تستطيع المرأة الفاضلة أن تغرس كرمًا في الحقل بثمر يديها. فالكرم يتكلم عن الشهادة لنعمة الله (1كو9: 7).

وفي ع20 نراها وهي «تَبْسُطُ كَفَّيْهَا لِلْفَقِيرِ وَتَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ». وهنا نرى العطاء المادي للفقير، والعطاء الروحي في العمل الفردي للمسكين. إنها تمد يدها بالمعونة المادية والمعنوية لكل محتاج وفقير، ولكل عاثر وبائس.

وكم يبدو مدهشًا أن هذه المرأة الفاضلة التي لها روح العمل الجاد، يكون عندها – بعد أن تهتم بكل أفراد بيتها، وبكل من يخدمونها، وبالفقير والمسكين من شعبها، وبالخطاة من حولها، بعد كل هذا يكون عندها وقت وجهد لأن «تَصْنَعُ قُمْصَاناً وَتَبِيعُهَا وَتَعْرِضُ مَنَاطِقَ عَلَى الْكَنْعَانِيِّ» (ع24). يالها من نموذج يُحتذى! إن لديها فائض لبركة الآخرين. وهناك من يخدمون على مستوى العالم في كل الدول، وإن من يُصلي من أجل خدمتهم، ويُعضدهم ماديًا ومعنويًا وروحيًا، فهو كمن يصنع قمصانًا بتعب يديه، ويُعطيها لهم ليبيعوها، ويعرضوها هناك في البلاد البعيدة. ألا يعلمنا هذا أن لا نهتم بعمل الرب في القريبين منا فقط، بل يمتد هذا العمل في إرساليات لجهات بعيدة عنا أيضًا؟ ياليت لنا روح سَيِّدنا الذي اتجهت نعمته إلى جميع الناس!

سادسًا: سفن التاجر تتجه نحو الميناء لتفريغ حمولتها، والمرأة الفاضلة تحمل كل من حولها – وبصفة خاصة أولادها – إلى ميناء السلامة والأمان في الرب يسوع المسيح «لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً (حُلّلاً قرمزية – ترجمة داربي)» (أم31: 21). و"القرمز" يُشير إلى الرداء الذي صار لنا بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح (قارن من فضلك يشوع2: 18, 21؛ إشعياء1: 18).

والمرأة الفاضلة تدرك أن واجبها المقدس هو أن تربي أولادها، منذ طفوليتهم، في مخافة الرب وإنذاره (أف6: 4)؛ تربيهم التربية المطابقة تمامًا لكلمته المقدسة، ولا تسمح لهم أن يشبوا على الجهل والتهاون، والعناد والتمرد، بل أن يشبوا في مخافة الرب، وأن يُروَّضوا في سُبل البر والانفصال عن العالم، ولذلك فالمرأة الفاضلة لا تُعطي لعينيها نومًا ولا لأجفانها نعاسًا، حتى تجد أولادها آمنين سالمين، متمتعين بالسلام الحقيقي وبحماية دم المسيح.

والمرأة الفاضلة «تُرَاقِبُ (تراقب حسنًأ) طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ» (ع27). هي أولاً مسئولة أن تُعطي أكلاً لأهل بيتها (ع15)، وهي تصنع لأهل بيتها حُلّلاً قرمزية (ع21)، ثم عليها أن تراقب حسنًا طرق أهل بيتها (ع27). فتلاحظ باهتمام عادات أولادها وتصرفاتهم، كما تلاحظ أحاديثهم، وبروح الوداعة، وبغير نكد أو تهيج، تمارس تأديب المحبة الحازم على كل واحد منهم؛ فتردع من يستحق الردع، وتشجع من هو جدير بالتشجيع. وهي «لاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ»، ولكن بالقدوة تقود أولادها في طريق السلام.

وعلى مر السنين، وإذ يتحقق أولادها ما لم يتحققوه في حداثتهم وشبابهم، من الحكمة والمحبة اللتين أظهرتهما أمهم في تأديبهم الحازم اللطيف، فإنهم يقومون ويغدقون عليها الثناء، وينسبون ما هم عليه من هناء وسعادة ورخاء إلى تدريبها وتأديبها التقوي «يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا» (ع28)، بينما زوجها المبتهج بها، وهي التي شاركته أفراحه وأحزانه، يُعلن في مديح مُخلص قائلاً: «بَنَاتٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ عَمِلْنَ فَضْلاً أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَفُقْتِ عَلَيْهِنَّ جَمِيعاً» (ع29)، فقد وجد فيها ما يرنو إليه القلب؛ وجد له شريكة، لها من محاسن النفس والقلب والذهن، ما يفوق ويسمو على محاسن الوجه والصورة «اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ» (ع30).

سابعًا: سفن التاجر مجهزة للرحلات الطويلة، والمرأة الفاضلة تحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامها، ولا تخبو شهادتها، ولا ينطفىء سراجها طوال ليل عبورها هذا العالم (ع18)، وتظل تسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع (عب12: 1, 2؛ في4: 13, 14). إنها تظل تسلك في تمام الاتكال على الرب، وفي الخضوع لكلمته، بقلب خاضع متعبد للرب، في إنكار للذات وتكريس مستمر، لا تكلّ ولا تخور، مهما يكون طريقها وسط ظروف سارة أو محزنة، وسط فرح أو ألم، والمستقبل لا يُخيفها على الإطلاق، بل إنها «تَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي» (ع25).

إنها تتقدم في ذلك الروح الوديع الهادىء، روح الانتظار المستمر لإرشاد الرب، لا تدفعها الظروف المواتية إلى التعالي أو التكاسل، ولا الظروف المضادة إلى تثبيط الهمة والتذمر والإنطراح، بل في قوة وفرح الروح القدس، تتغلب على كل المصاعب والعوائق من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامها، أن تقف أمام "سَيِّدِها"، لتسمع منه كلمات المديح «أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَابِ» (ع31).

إن المرأة الفاضلة تعيش في ضوء تلك اللحظة المقدسة، التي تقف فيها أمام كرسي المسيح، والتي تُفحص فيها أعمالها، ويراها ذاك الذي استحق أعمق عواطفها، فبعزم قلبها وأشواق نفسها، تعلَّقت به، وحفظت كلمته، ولم تنكر اسمه، وانتظرت رجوعه. له كل المجد!


منقول​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع المميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هام
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ...


*مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب معكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا اخى الحبيب

الرب معكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا اخى الحبيب

الرب معكم​*


----------



## girgis2 (19 مايو 2011)

*موضوع فوق الروعة أستاذ نهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع فوق الروعة أستاذ نهيسي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم
> *​


*مرور رااائع جداا
شكرا جدا  
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## مختارة (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا نهيسى على موضوعك


----------



## تويا2 (20 مايو 2011)

موضوع رااااائع


----------

